# Ariens Vac Attachment



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi guys,

I wanted to share my latest find with you all. I recently saw a craigslist ad for a 1973 Ariens Sno-Thro along with a "Trac Team" Vacuum attachment for $150. I went for a drive to look at them and they were in good condition' the Vac even had the holding pipe and bag! So I offered $100 for it all and the guy took it, he just wanted to get rid of it all.

The Sno-Thro auger attachment works great and so does the Vac. What surprised me is that the Ariens Logo sticker on the front says Gard N Yard but the model number matches the the later Trac Team years. Anyway I hope to enjoy these next fall!


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Ahh man, I'm so jealous. That's a great machine you picked up there and with the bag too! Never see them with the bag. I would love to get the whole line of those old trac team attachments if only I had more room...enjoy your new toy.


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yeah I am excited. You almost never see them with the bag or pole! And the bag is in great shape too. It has the one small patch you can see but no dry rot and the zipper is smooth, not bad for a 50 year old attachment.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i had to pass on one of those a few years ago cause i had no place to store it. right now the 521R is in he yard under tarp


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

Which cl did you find it in, I'm a few towns over and I've had my eye out for months.


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

HJames said:


> Which cl did you find it in, I'm a few towns over and I've had my eye out for months.


It was in the Hartford or NW CT craigslist. It was a two hour one way drive but well worth it.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Excellent CL score! That ought to clean up real nice.

I would assume that the carb has a filter?


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

db9938 said:


> Excellent CL score! That ought to clean up real nice.
> 
> I would assume that the carb has a filter?


Yes it does. 

I am really amazed at the condition for it's age, the vac attachment is really just dirty/dusty no rust or dings. I'll give it a nice cleaning this spring/summer and see if I can post a video in the fall of it in action. I have a few maple trees in my yard and this thing will save me a lot of time raking them all up.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I've had a few Trac Team Attachments over the Years. They all Worked Great! A Bag for that Vac is Very Hard to find in Good Condition. Congrats on the Score!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Great find! 
If you do ever make a video of the vacuum in action,
could I add it to the Ariens page? 
thanks,
Scot


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> Great find!
> If you do ever make a video of the vacuum in action,
> could I add it to the Ariens page?
> thanks,
> Scot


Absolutely Scot! After all it was my fathers old Ariens and your awesome site that got me to finally purchase my own 1969 to restore.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Sorry for the thread revival, but what are the dimensions of the bag? I picked up a similar leaf vac attachment today but the bag is not original and seems to be significantly smaller.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The other thing to keep in mind would be that someone with some sewing skills and a trip to a fabric store could likely make one for you pretty easy given a photo or two and some dimensions. I made my own for a leaf blower that some mice got to a number of years back. The fabric is light enough you don't need a commercial machine to stitch it.

If that's an original bag maybe Scot can post the dimensions and a couple photos of it on his site for someone looking to make a new one or replace a missing one ??

Love that vac. I've been looking in my area but never see any trac team attachments.


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

I can try to get you the dimensions sometime this week. In fact according to the this thread I still owe Scot a video of it in action for his website and I do still have some leaves on the ground


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Dimensions of the bag and a video would be great! The bag that came with my vac attachment is so small that it filled up in about 30 seconds.

I will say though that there are universal bags available on ebay that probably would work.

one is a 24" x 48" bag (ebay item #281841823535) for $42 shipped with built-in rope locks around the opening

another is a 22x34 bag (#231754844167) for $28 shipped but occasionally goes on sale as low as $20 shipped - this one also has a neck that you can cinch down.


----------



## Nick in Lansing (Jun 13, 2021)

maude241 Recently purchased a reel mower from a dealer who took it in on trade. Now I just need to find an older machine with differential. I'm also confused about the older Gard-N-Yard sticker but having













the newer model number from the Trac-Team line. Ariens does not have records for this. Were you able to figure out your model year for the vacuum?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Unfortunately, this thread is like 6 years old .....


----------



## Nick in Lansing (Jun 13, 2021)

Ok. Somewhat new to the forum. Should I have started a new thread? Not sure how this works.


----------



## Scali77 (2 mo ago)

I have a '77 924039 Sno-Thro and am in need of the aftermarket mower deck with the belt & pulley system (two-belt Sno-Thro). If anyone has one or knows where I can get one it would be most appreciated! I believe the mower deck is 33".


----------

